# Plastic twine information needed for small square balers.



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

With the price of sisal twine being high, many in our area are looking at plastic twine. I have had very limited exposure to plastic, but generally have been able to make it work. I am not impressed with some of the plastic twine I see and would like to know what people should look for when buying it. Most go by the length such as 9000 ft, but some of that stuff is really thin. I guess what I need to know is what should I tell people in order for them to get good quality plastic twine that will work with little problem. Do you go by strictly knot strength? Thanks for any guidance you can give me.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I can't help you on this at all, though I'm thinking about making the switch this year too. But I did want to say that you've been extremely helpful here on all things New Holland and it's only fair that you get some help in return.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

The higher knott strength is thicker unless you get into something that is marketed as a different formulation on the poly. Bridon used to have a "Xsr" version that was supposed to have greater abrasion resistance or some such thing. When you get into higher knott strength the packages will be sold as singles instead of pairs. A 170/9600 package will have 2 spools, 4800' long. A 210/6500 package will have one spool 6500' long. Really the best way to compare is to go buy weight of package which should be printed on the package or spool. 130 for rounds, 170 for hand stacked, 190 for throwers, 210-240 for tight commercial, 350-440 and beyond for 3x & 4x.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Oh yeah I forgot my favorite thing about plastic is the color choice. They tell me a yellow twine will make ugly product look a little greener. Local hay guy always buys yellow trucks with yellow sideboards. Me,I like a blue twine.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

I have always used plastic twine in the NH570. The bale thrower manual says to use a minimum of 170 pound knot strength, was always available and used when in Maryland. With the move to KY the first years all that was readily available was 110 or 130, from experience that was a joke. Not only did we have busted bales in the wagon but also had issues with twine breaking after leaving the bale chamber and getting tension on it. I now have a store that will special order the 170 knot strength and have excellent results. I believe VOL has stated he uses 210 as that is not much more expensive, haven't looked into that myself.

Have used some plastic in the NH648 but had customer issues with them not wanting to remove the twine, and then it creates a mess with cattle; horse customers didn't care as they removed the twine.

As 8350 said, Thanks for all the help you have provided!


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

Where do you find twine with the 210-240 knot strength? Any suggestions?

I am in East Texas.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

clowers said:


> Where do you find twine with the 210-240 knot strength? Any suggestions?
> I am in East Texas.


Most everyone has it, I have used Bridon, and AGCO.........contact your AGCO dealer they will be able to order it in for you, small spools tho


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I used Bridon XSR 210 which has 210 pounds of knot strength.....it is a thicker twine, comes orange and has two spools to a box.....9600 feet.

Just found out recently that my co op cannot get the Bridon this year because of shortage.....probably has something to do with Bridon ownership change.

I am using Tytan this year.....210 knot....9600 feet.....don't know what it is like....2 spools to a bundle.

Like was mentioned by FCF, 170 knot strength is plenty in most handling instances, but I went with 210# because it was only a little more than the 170. The Bridon 210 was always trouble free for me when baling, grappling, stacking, and re-grappling and stacking.

I believe it is easier for the knotters to tie with a thicker twine and the knot will definitely hold better.

I would not use less than 170# for a trouble free environment.....JMO.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Thank you for the information. At least now I know what to tell people when asked. I did have one customer who was having problems with bales busting after leaving his thrower. He found some heavier plastic twine and If I would have known what to ask, I would have asked what knot strength he was using. All I know is we had to make a new twine box because the balls were too large to fit in the original box. Needless to say, he no longer was busting bales. Thanks again.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Back in the dark days of small squares we always used 170# 7200' twine in the JD 328. No thrower. Never had problems with plastic. Plastic twine is all about knot strength.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

We use Bridon 190 knot strength yellow single spool never had any problem with it and are picking up with a balewagon. If was going either way would go to a 210 knot strength.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Here is an example of why I suggested to buy by weight. This pic is of twine I bought last year on bottom and the top is this year. Same brand knot strength and stated length but a full pound less on both types. Price was about the same but I clearly have less.


----------



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

I have a different question. Do I need to make any changes to the knotter, such as bill hooks, or twine holder tension? I'm using a NH 316.

Paul


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

PaulN said:


> I have a different question. Do I need to make any changes to the knotter, such as bill hooks, or twine holder tension? I'm using a NH 316.
> 
> Paul


Going from what to what......


----------



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

somedevildawg said:


> Going from what to what......


Going from 7200 sisal to plastic.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Have you actually weighted them?


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

The tongue on the bill hook has to close tighter to hold the plastic than for sisal. NH makes two different bill hooks but that is the only difference. The opening is .030" tighter for plastic.


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

I run 8500 single balls if i remember right its 170-190 knot strength. If you hare having trouble breaking plastic its not heavy enough. Tie rite is the brand i use. Have used it for 7-8 yrs now no complaints.


----------

